# Prayers and Well Wishes for Richso101



## walking dude (Aug 13, 2008)

Rich is going thru some serious health issues, that i won't get into here. If he wants too, then he can.

But please join me with your prayers and well wishes for his quick recovery

Thankx

D88de


----------



## richtee (Aug 13, 2008)

Indeed.. I had got an email from him last night. I did reply, but a few extra well wishes and prayers from SMF would not be amiss for sure!

Hang in there, Pepperdude!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 13, 2008)

He will get some from me as well. Get Well Soon Buddy.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 13, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## dingle (Aug 13, 2008)

Get well soon Pepperman!! Thoughts and prayers are with ya!


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 13, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers are definately with you rich!! Hope all goes well for you my friend.


----------



## shorts (Aug 13, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to you Rich!  Get well soon!!!


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2008)

Me too!! Me too!!! Get well Rich.


----------



## dennisdocb (Aug 13, 2008)

You'll be in our prayers as well Rich...Get well soon.


----------



## geek with fire (Aug 13, 2008)

Get well soon, spicey dude!  We're thinkin' of ya'


----------



## abelman (Aug 13, 2008)

Rich, hope things turn the right way for you real quick.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 13, 2008)

Rich has my prayers and well wishes too! Hope you get well soon!


----------



## supervman (Aug 13, 2008)

Hang in there pepper Dude! 
Heal soon!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope you get better soon. I'll be thinkin of ya, prayers sent!


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 13, 2008)

Hope all goes well Rich


----------



## 1894 (Aug 13, 2008)

Prayers up Pepperhead . We need your spice around here so get better soon and get back here. 


Phil


----------



## moltenone (Aug 13, 2008)

i wish you a speedy recovery Rich.

mark


----------



## rickandtaz (Aug 13, 2008)

Get well and get back in here Rich. You're added to my prayers too.


----------



## ron50 (Aug 13, 2008)

Best wishes and prayers sent your way.


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 13, 2008)

wish you all the best and a speedy
 recovery


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Aug 13, 2008)

Best wishes Rich, I hope you get well soon. I look forward to you posting again in the near future.


----------



## meowey (Aug 13, 2008)

Good thoughts heading your way!

Take care!

Meowey


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 13, 2008)

Get well rich, da peppers need ya.


----------



## daboys (Aug 13, 2008)

Well wishes and prayers sent from us Rich.


----------



## rtom (Aug 13, 2008)

best wishes


----------



## lawdog (Aug 13, 2008)

prayers headed your way pepperhead.......speedy recovery.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 13, 2008)

Will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.  Hope all works out for you my friend.


----------



## cajun_1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Get Well  ...  Real Soon  ..


----------



## davenh (Aug 13, 2008)

Hoping ya get well soon Rich


----------



## desertlites (Aug 13, 2008)

you are in Allie's & my thoughts pepperdude-hope all goes well.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 13, 2008)

what they all said i'm with them for you


----------



## okie joe (Aug 13, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers a with ya ...Hopein ya get well soon.


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 13, 2008)

get well soon rich


----------



## earache_my_eye (Aug 13, 2008)

Best wishes for a quick recovery are on their way...along with a care package....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






get well soon, buddy

Eric


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 13, 2008)

First of all, I'd like to thank everyone for the well wishes and prayers, the support is really felt at this time.
Secondly, I'll try to give a short explanation. I got an infection in my toe that went bad real quick. Doc said I'll probably have to ampute, but no gaurantee that I won't have to cut more. We decided to try the hyper baric chamber. It has worked a miracle after 18 daily visits, but the doc wants me to have another week of treatment. Hopefully he'll release me in 10 days.
Once again, thank you all for your support, and keep on smokin' it up.
Richoso1


----------



## walking dude (Aug 14, 2008)

MAN.........i keep screwing your name up.........should of just said BEAR ! ! ! !

lol


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope things go well in the chamber and no cutting for you!!  Get well soon!!


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey richoso, keep up the chin buddy!  Were thinkin of ya down here in the hollar!  Have a couple stiff ones then jump in that chamber, ya won't mind it so much then!


----------



## smokingrookie (Aug 14, 2008)

Rich, Get well soon, always love your posts they are great. Hope to see you back here soon our thoughts and prayers will be with you always, Travis


----------



## allen (Aug 14, 2008)

Richoso, you have my prayers and get well soon, I enjoyed your tips and used them, GET WELL SOON, Dude


----------



## bassman (Aug 14, 2008)

Get well soon, Rich.  We need you here on the forum.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck with everything Rich. I look forward to seeing you back soon.


----------



## coyote (Aug 14, 2008)

darn Richoso..you know you had the cure all around you..guess all the fuss cornfused ya..
soak those puppys in some NM chili..that will scare them germs away.lol.
good luck my friend and get well soon..Coyote...


----------



## ronp (Aug 14, 2008)

Rich, keep a positive attitude and give that infection a kick in the ***. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck!


----------



## meat-man (Aug 14, 2008)

Love and prayers buddy ! hang in there


----------



## daddio (Aug 14, 2008)

our prayers as well coming up from mississippi wish you a fast recovery.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that infection, Rich-my step-mom went through the hyperberic therapy as well. She had an infection that affected her foot and ankle-high powered antibiotics and the chamber kept her from losing her foot.

Prayers up for a complete recovery.


----------



## cman95 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck for a speedy recovery Rich! We are on your side. Prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## erain (Aug 14, 2008)

your in our thoughts and prayers pepperman!!!! hang tuff!!!!


----------



## carnuba (Aug 14, 2008)

prayers to ya from way down south

get better soon


----------



## tracey in texas (Aug 14, 2008)

Prayers sent.




Tracey


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 14, 2008)

Get well soon Rich.  Hope you don't have to do the surgery


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 14, 2008)

get well wishes and prayers your way Rich


----------



## fireguy (Aug 14, 2008)

just keep after that infection rich... dont want it spreading buddy...you have a ton a support here... keep us posted.


----------



## smoking gun (Aug 14, 2008)

From one chipotle dude to another............get well soon rich.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 14, 2008)

*I added my prayers too Rich. You can't keep a good man down. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Hang in there my friend. *


----------



## richp692 (Aug 14, 2008)

best wishes to ya, get well real soon


----------



## jocosa (Aug 14, 2008)

Hang in there, hoping the chamber does what it can fer ya... good thoughts headed your way.


----------



## brooklynboy (Aug 14, 2008)

My thoughts and prayer too


----------



## blacklab (Aug 14, 2008)

X 2 Amen


----------



## grothe (Aug 14, 2008)

Hang in there Rich! Ya'll be back smokin before ya know it! Lotsa luck and best wishes to ya!!!


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 14, 2008)

prayers and well wishes from down here too!! get well soon!!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 15, 2008)

Get well soon buddy!! You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## bishop916 (Aug 15, 2008)

Get better soon Rich - well wishes directed your way!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 15, 2008)

richoso1
My thoughts and prayers are with you, and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------

